# Seitz Flyscreens



## jacknjill (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi all,
on a couple of our seitz flyscreens the plastic cord holding the net is coming out of the alloy frame, does anyone know if it is possible to purchase this plastic cord. or any suggestions.
Have googled a few places with no success
thanks
peter.


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

*Spare parts*

Hi Peter
Have you tried a phone call to O,Learys near Hull.We used them for parts for our Heki roof light and found them very helpfull


----------

